# Aramil's Dark Angels Army



## Aramil (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, I said when joining these forums that I would be rebuilding my current DA army.

I like the overall look of parts of this army, but most of the models were painted without me knowing all of the basic techniques. Case in point, I painted my Rhino straight from the pot as opposed to drybrushing it.

Currently my army consists of the following painted models:

Azrael
Ezekiel
Asmodai
Standard Bearer
4-man Conversion Veteran Squad
Ravenwing Bikes x 6
Tactical squad x 3
Devastator squad
Rhino

I have several models I have bought over the years but never got round to assembling / painting them, plus some that I have exchanged model for model e.g. 2 land speeders in need of restoration for some metal IG stormtroopers 

The plan is to paint up the new miniatures that I buy and use them to form the main force of my army. I will possibly strip and repaint my 3rd edition W40k tactical squad later on to add another squad to the new army (undecided on this).

I have recently bought the Assault on Black Reach box so I have the basis to form this new army.


----------



## Aramil (Jun 13, 2011)

This is my current work, 13+ years further on from the original army.

I have opted not to paint the bolters red to give some variety to the overall look of the army. I may end up giving each tactical squad a different stripe on the helmet for ease in identification.

I'm not sure on what sort of base would look good for these models, any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice stuff 
I will say that the latter stuff is actually better, seeing as the former probably needed the paints thinning out a bit to enhance the detail and make it less blocky.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking DA so far. I will say that I am not a fan of the red tactical arrow. It seems pretty that it is really harsh in its contrast to the rest of the scheme and draws too much attention to it. Overall good work.


----------



## Aramil (Jun 13, 2011)

A friend told me that a snow scheme for the bases would look quite good and different. Has anyone seen examples of this used for SM armies?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

snow base? I have one for my space wolves, you can see it in my project log in my sig.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Just to clarify - I suggested that he incorporate a snow-theme to basing his miniatures, as well as incorporating the effect of "snow" accumulating on the miniatures - eg's Small patches on things like back-packs and shoulder pads.

Anyone got anything like that at all?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

You mean something like








?

or











or even










The snow and ice is made out of pva glue and icing sugar.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I recommend getting some white pigment powder, it looks much better then a lot of the other stuff for snow on models. The new stuff is looking quite good.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, the older models had really subpar painting, but the new stuff is good. Keep it up!


----------



## Aramil (Jun 13, 2011)

Just received some new models that I've bought on ebay to add to my army and some bits bags.

Results of the purchase and added to my list of models to paint. These pictures include some of the former owner's interesting conversions / assemblies :laugh:

Plus I managed to find a unpainted model to represent Belial (bad picture unfortunately), who along with my IC will be my HQ choices. Not too bad of a ebay haul.


















Current tactical squad is still in production, should hopefully be completed by mid July if I'm not too busy.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

You can't see it very well. But the Marine with the Las-Gun, the one Next to him has a Hand Holding a Bolter coming out of it's Kneepad. 

Oh how we laughed very very hard at this.


----------



## Aramil (Jun 13, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> Nice looking DA so far. I will say that I am not a fan of the red tactical arrow. It seems pretty that it is really harsh in its contrast to the rest of the scheme and draws too much attention to it. Overall good work.


It's been awhile to get to this stage, but I have painted other colours for the tactical arrow: white, red, blue, orange. 

Apologies for the rubbish picture, but are there any comments on the colour of arrow.










Here are my first two minis based etc.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I would probably go with the white, try and do a combat squad with white and put them together and see how they look.


----------



## Aramil (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for that Disciple, I'll give that a try and post the results on here.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Aramil said:


> It's been awhile to get to this stage, but I have painted other colours for the tactical arrow: white, red, blue, orange.
> 
> Apologies for the rubbish picture, but are there any comments on the colour of arrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aramil (Jun 13, 2011)

It's taken me a while to get to this stage, but here is my first finished tactical squad.


















My current project: Early layering stages of armour.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Need to reshoot these mate cause of the shadows.


----------

